

Proposal: HWIGS HN: How would I get started - marcamillion

In light of the wonderful article about "How would I get started" on Hacker Tourism - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4894990 - and the ensuing discussion, I propose a simple solution.<p>HN is filled with wonderfully intelligent, well-meaning and thoughtful people.<p>So, just like we have Ask HN, Tell HN, Ask PG, Tell PG...I propose 'HWIGS HN'.<p>Where each thread is chock full of ideas that can help the person wanting to achieve something.<p>E.g.<p>HWIGS HN: Building a bank entirely online<p>If you have something to contribute to building a bank online, you can chime in. If you don't, do not.<p>If you bring negativity and uselessly detract from the discussion of that thread, all HN members are obligated to downvote you into oblivion.<p>If you have nothing constructive to say, then don't comment.<p>That being said...that doesn't mean you need say everything positive. E.g. if the idea is bad (or there are particular pitfalls based on research and experience you can draw on), feel free to chime in and provide that information in a non-emotional, non-trolling way.<p>Even if this never leads to any of these things being built, I think it would be a good thought exercise for the community.<p>Plus, it will help us to learn more about other industries we may not be directly involved with - and perhaps hear from users that don't have as much karma as patio11 =)
======
peteforde
Thanks for saying nice things about my article.

I tried really hard to stay out of the comments on my post, save one person
that said my referencing HN's overwhelming maleness was anti-male sexism.
Can't win them all?

It's really flattering to see you propose this, and miles_mathias' effort with
setting up a wiki. For what it's worth, I actually do think that there's an
interesting wiki-like approach possible with something like this, but I'm not
sure that I like either of these approaches. I guess I have something else in
mind, a site that is somewhere UX-wise between Quora, Snopes and ... another
narrative structure I can't quite put my finger on. How Stuff Works?

The problem is that it's on my list of cool ideas that I don't currently have
time to implement, so I'll back anyone that wants to work on something that
they _are_ willing to put the time into.

For what it's worth, the big problem with the wiki is that it's a big blank
page with no structure. You can't be surprised that nobody has added a thing
to it - there's no indication of where to start. That can be fixed! But you
have to show people why they should contribute, how they could contribute and
finally what they should contribute... in that specific order.

------
eduardordm
Nice. (Can you find a better alternative to HWIGS? - I tried, got nothing)

I particularly find the "Show HN" and "Review my startup" threads the best
ones. I automatically upvote them and most comments. Negativity is uncommon in
'ask', 'show' or 'review' threads.

Anyways, sometimes we become the person we dislike. It happened to me. A
person with a strong opinion on a subject, based on it's own limited
perception of reality (like we all have) made a comment where it downplayed
everyone that didn't share the same opinion as her. I lost the opportunity of
being quiet and replied by throwing a chair. We are both idiots.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4844632>

~~~
marcamillion
I know the feeling, happens to the best of us. THat's why I think a special
thread would work best, where we all are aware of the rules.

I thought of a catchier name, but can't come up with one.

If you have a suggestion, feel free to share.

------
nekopa
Maybe the first thing on the wiki should be a simple form of what to do before
HedWIGS ( my suggestion for the name :) similar to the old web page on how to
ask good questions: show that you've done at least a minimal amount of
research on the topic, at least in the form of stating some questions that
you'd need answered.

For the bank example some Qs could be:

What are the best security practices regarding banking online? Do I need any
special qualifications to become licensed.

Should I find someone with inside knowledge, or try going at it with a
'beginners mind' first?

Something to show that you've done some serious thinking on the topic, but
need inspiration now maybe... Or even a kick off point...

------
miles_matthias
This is a pretty good idea, but it would be limited to people who are on
Hacker News. A wiki website would allow for anyone to contribute. It would
also help reduce redundancy.

~~~
miles_matthias
I've setup a Wikispace wiki for this to begin. If people contribute and think
this is a good idea, then maybe its own domain and custom design will be in
order. Contribute at:

<http://howdoistart.wikispaces.com/>

~~~
marcamillion
That looks cool.

The thing is, to be honest, I think it's better to keep it at HN for now.

If only because we don't even know if this is something that people will use.

Also, by keeping it at HN it is low friction. To get people to leave HN and
use some other service, it reduces the likelihood that it will be successful.

------
mion
I second this, cool :)

~~~
marcamillion
Great....now to get more people onboard :)

